# Tuổi thọ ruột gối là bao lâu?



## Dungtran (18/3/20)

Ai cũng thấy được tầm quan trọng, xúc tác của chiếc gối trong mỗi giấc ngủ trọn vẹn, thế nhưng lại ít người chú ý đến tuổi thọ của chiếc gối, chính vì vậy, đôi khi chiếc gối bạn sử dụng đã quá xuống cấp, xẹp lún không còn hỗ trợ vai đầu, là nguyên nhân khiến cho giấc ngủ bạn hay bị chập chờn không ngon giấc.

Bạn có nhớ lần cuối cùng thay gối mới là khi nào không? Một chiếc gối quá cũ chính là nơi "trú ngụ" lý tưởng của hàng triệu vi khuẩn gây ra các vấn đề về sức khỏe đấy. Chính vì vậy, hãy cùng Tatana tìm hiểu xem liệu gối nhà bạn có đang báo động để đổi mới chưa nhé!






_Gối nơi trú ngụ hàng ngàn vi khuẩn nếu không được vệ sinh và thay đổi định kỳ_​
*Tuổi Thọ Gối Là Bao Lâu?*
Bất kì sản phẩm nào cũng có thời gian sử dụng nhất định, và gối sản phẩm gắn liền với 1/3 thời gian hàng ngày cũng vậy.

Một số ý kiến cho rằng, sẽ không có bằng chứng cụ thể nào để gối “phải” thay bao nhiêu tháng, bao nhiêu năm thì hạn chế sử dụng. Nhưng lại có một số chuyên gia chỉ ra rằng, để kiểm tra gối còn hỗ trợ tốt cho giấc ngủ hay không bằng cách nếu chiếc gối bạn bạn đang dùng được gấp đôi lại và không tự bung ra bình thường và trở lại nguyên ban đầu thì đây là lúc bạn nên suy nghĩ và thay đổi một chiếc gối mới.

Nhưng, thực tế lại chỉ ra rằng, tùy vào mỗi chiếc gối mà có tuổi thọ riêng biệt tùy vào nhà sản xuất. Hoặc việc thay gối là cần thiết khi, bạn loay hoay mãi mà chưa ổn định, thoái mái trên chiếc gối hàng ngày sử dụng, chiếc gối quá xẹp khiến đau vai mỏi cổ thường xuyên. Nếu bạn đang gặp tình trạng này thì đây chính là lúc bạn nên tìm hiểu về một chiếc gối mới rồi đấy.

Ngoài ra, để tránh phát sinh và là môi trường lý tưởng của vi khuẩn, nấm mốc bởi hấp thụ da chết, dầu, mồ hôi hay các tế bào chết bởi da đầu, cơ thể, bạn nên vệ sinh gối thường xuyên và nên thay gối 1-2 năm/ lần và thời hạn sử dụng gối sẽ không quá 3 năm. Để đảm bảo cho giấc ngủ hàng ngày.

*Thay Thế Chiếc Gối Để Bảo Vệ Sức Khỏe Và Giấc Ngủ*
Như chúng ta đã biết, 1/3 thời gian mỗi ngày bạn thường nằm trên tấm nệm và làm bạn với chiếc gối. Vì vậy, việc chọn đúng nệm và gối phù hợp sẽ là bước đệm lớn giúp bạn có được trọn vẹn hơn.






Việc chọn đúng nệm và gối phù hợp sẽ là bước đệm lớn giúp bạn có được trọn vẹn hơn.​
*Tổng Hợp Các Loại Gối Được Ưa Chuộng Nhất*
Tất cả gối đều có những đặc điểm riêng, nhưng một chiếc gối đạt chất lượng và phù hợp nhất, sẽ là chiếc gối phải nâng đỡ được toàn bộ từ đầu đến vai.

*Gối Nằm Gòn*
Gối được làm từ gòn cao cấp chất liệu cực kì thân thiện với môi trường và an toàn cho người sử dụng với lớp áo vảo từ làm từ chất liệu cotton tạo nên cảm giác thông thoáng và khả năng thấm hút mồ hôi cực kì hiệu quả.

Đặc biệt hơn, áo gối được thiết kế với dạng dây kéo, giúp linh hoạt trong việc vệ sinh áo nệm, ruột gòn cao cấp mang đến sự bồng bềnh, êm ái là sản phẩm không thể thiếu trong những giấc ngủ ngon.

Thêm nữa, với tất cả những ưu điểm trên, gối gòn còn có giá thành khá mềm là sản phẩm thân thuộc có hầu hết của mọi gia đình.






_Gối gòn chất liệu gối luôn được ưa chuộng_​
*Gối Lông Vũ*
Gối lông vũ được làm từ những sợi micro cực nhỏ mang đến sự mềm mại, bồng bềnh, vỏ gối được may tỉ mỉ, chắc chắn và đường viền xung quanh là điểm nhấn cho cho căn chiếc giường tấm nệm nhà bạn.

Được làm từ những sợi micro còn có một ưu điểm lớn đó là không gây ra các hiện tượng mùi hôi, hay vi khuẩn phát sinh bởi những lông vũ chưa được kiểm soát kĩ càng. Giá thành mềm hơn lông vũ cũng là điểm mạnh lớn của gối lông vũ micro này.

*Gối Cao Su*
Với nguyên liệu sản xuất từ 100% cao su thiên nhiên, vì vậy gối mang những đặc tính đặc biệt dòng cao su thiên nhiên về độ đàn hồi hoàn hảo cùng tính kháng khuẩn và độ bền cao, lại là nguyên liệu dễ dàng làm sạch và cực kì thân thiện với người dùng.

Thiết kế 2 mặt lỗ tròn, còn làm tăng độ thông thoáng, thoáng mát làm hạn chế phát sinh khả năng bí hơi, hầm nóng đầu và cổ trong khi dùng. Với đặc tính đàn hồi cao và kết cấu vững chắc của cao su, còn có tác dụng nâng đỡ cột sống cổ và đầu theo mọi hướng, là bệ vững trãi hỗ trợ hoàn hảo cho hệ thống xương và dây chằn, giúp bạn hạn chế những vấn đề về đốt sống, cổ hay đau vai gáy.

Với những lý do mà Tatana đưa ra đã đủ cho bạn thay đổi quyết định để đổi mới chiếc gối nhà bạn chưa?
Và việc sử dụng đúng gối và phù hợp bạn cần phải lựa chọn ở những nơi uy tín, tránh “Tiền mất tật mang” khi sử dụng không đúng sản chất lượng.

*TATANA*​


----------

